# Bang Bang! Bullet Bras?



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 1, 2010)

It may be simply because I love retro fashion, but I adore bullet bras. I know they don't give a realistic shape to a woman's body but they look cool. Especially under cardigans and things (I think so at least). 







picture from one of my favourite sites : What Katie Did






shape under clothes


----------



## Karren (Jul 1, 2010)

Ohh yeah!! I have a couple Playtex bras that look exactually like that... Not vintage... And I've see some bullet bras in local vintage shops.. And vintage girdles.. My grandmother had the most amazing girdle collection... Too bad she didn't leave them to me in her will.. Lol

I just read an article about the company that designed Madonna's bullet bra is coming out with a new retro line.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a few, some from that website I just linked and some from elsewhere. Proper girdles are amazing. I love them but they go for an absolute fortune these days since the vintage and burlesque scene got so popular. Makes me a bit sad really


----------



## Karren (Jul 1, 2010)

Who would have thought that my grandmothers girdles would be worth more that the stock she had? Lol. I could kick myself for not grabbing them when we cleaned out her house. I see some in local thrift shops every so often. maybe a good second carrier. Corner the market on vintage foundations! Lol.

Here's another nice one.... from http://www.secretsinlace.com/category/Bras






and here's some great old ad


----------



## abctalkout (Jul 5, 2010)

wow,amazing


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't like this shape, if I'm honest. I much prefer a more rounded look. I do, however, loooove those heavy duty suspender belts. Reaow. Very sexy, and practical too. I much prefer them to the ones you can buy nowadays


----------



## internetchick (Jul 5, 2010)

I am not a fan of bullet bras either. I don't want to put someone's eye out with my knockers lol.


----------



## Jadeanne (Jul 7, 2010)

I like the retro 50's/60's look and like the shape my several non-vintage Fully bras give my silicone breast forms.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like this shape, if I'm honest. I much prefer a more rounded look. I do, however, loooove those heavy duty suspender belts. Reaow. Very sexy, and practical too. I much prefer them to the ones you can buy nowadays The ones you get nowadays can't even hold the stockings up. The straps get looser and looser until people can see the damn hemline of your nylons! A bit of a pain for me considering I usually wear stockings under my wiggle skirts and dresses.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2010)

What is a wiggle skirt?

And Hollie your retro style suits you so well.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

Basically a pencil skirt that really hugs your shape










thank you


----------



## Karren (Jul 7, 2010)

Wish I had a shape! Lol.


----------



## crossline (Aug 4, 2010)

well some women won't go for this since it drags attention to something unnatural... i'm sure some people can pull this off... i think at some point Madonna did popularize this on the younger generation.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 4, 2010)

bring back bullet bras!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't like those either, they look so sharp they look like they will poke my eyes out.


----------

